# Oil filter relocation kit for 2.4 L Altima



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey there, In response to the post about the oil change I found that an oil filter relocation
kit with everything except the hoses (you can purchase what ever grade and length you need)
is available from (Hayden Part # 291) $64.00 

This seems like the way to go on this engine. This kit adds extra oil capacity and makes oil changes
a breeze. You just need to change the hoses out every few years to prevent any failures. 

I'm seriously considering this install. I'll keep you posted. 

jake RestoRides MotorSports


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Not a good idea! First of all, to do an oil change, you'll still have to get under the car to access the oil pan drain plug. The kit is only for servicing the oil filter. There's much more opportunity for a catastrophic oil loss; the hoses need to be high quality in regards to heat exposure and oil pressure.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

I've used these on multiple other vehicles over the years with zero issues. 
Yes you have to use high quality hoses. I can get those from Summit or Jegs.
all these type hoses are used in High end race cars as well.

I have a remote transmission cooler on my Monte Carlo rat rod that has been on the car
for 4 years without any issues. 

Drain pan plug is easy. Access to the back of the engine with the Rack and pinion
in the way is not. Also hot oil running in my face is not fun. 

I will try it at least one time just to gain the knowledge.


----------

